#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Attach a file in a thred

## pwijaya

Hello,

How can I attach a file in a thread (or replying to a thread).
To upload a file in file sharing facility is cumbersome for a small file.

Appreciate any help.



Thanks,
PaulSee More: Attach a file in a thred

----------

